
Show HN: Calc – a simple cli calculator/recursive descent parser - ntumlin
https://github.com/ntumlin/calc
======
vikasr111
Interesting concept. But not able to run your script.

~~~
ntumlin
What's happening? I don't think I'm doing anything special, just running a
pretty vanilla Ubuntu install.

